# Fighting



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

I have two mice in particular that fight all the time. One is an agouti whom I have had for awhile, and one is a PEW that I got a few months ago. At first, the agouti (Lucy) would bully the PEW (Piper) so badly that Piper slept alone and was terrified to even go for food. Now though, Piper bullies the others especially the weaker ones but it's mainly just those two chasing each other through the cage. I'm not sure if there's any violence going on but I can hear a lot of squeaking, however Piper is really sensitive to touch and squeaks a lot even if something lightly touches her.They fight a lot, but they also sleep together! Are they okay? Is this just normal behavior?


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Usually fighting does get it sorted in a night but sounds like yours is a little longer. My rabbits were like that but now they love each other. If there is no open sounds or blood dont sorry about it


----------



## FranticFur (Apr 17, 2014)

Mice have a hierarchy and sometimes need to dispute it but when blood or the fear to acess food occours it usually means its time to step in. The bully or instegator should be removed then try reintroducing later. This doesnt sound to serious though as your mice sleep together. Maybe add a second place for food?


----------



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

Oh no, the fear to go for food was only at first. Now they don't fight over food, they just seem to fight for no reason at all. Sometimes I find open wounds on Piper but I'm not sure if they're from fighting or scratching herself. I tried removing and reintroducing, and that's when Piper started to bully instead of getting bullied.


----------



## FranticFur (Apr 17, 2014)

How large is the cage? It could very well be a territorial issue. Try placing them both in the tub. If no fighting takes place you have terriorial mice since they only fight in the cage. Put 2 of everything, house, wheel, and food so they will not fight for ownership or at least it will decrease. Your cage needs to be large enough for two of everything. If the mice fight outside the cage remove the dominat mouse for 2weeks and permantly if it doesnt subside. Also you could try vannila extract. It is a strong smell you put on the mice so they smell identical which to them means friends.


----------



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

I have a Critter Trail 3 and a Critter Trail 1 that are connected together with a tube. There are 2 wheels, several different sleeping places, 2 water bottles, all that. I don't usually put the food in two places so I will try that. Thanks!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

If one is actualy injuring the other personaly I would just split them up and have two groups. I've had two does who were right cows and would fight with another doe to they point of injury so just split them up. All the other doe arguments habe never caused injuries.


----------



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

They have stopped fighting, one of the girls has a lump and isn't in great shape right now :/


----------

